# Question Of The Week... ( 2016 Week 30 )



## ripjack13 (Jul 24, 2016)

* The question is: Toe in, Toe out or parallel on your table saw fence? And what's the reasoning behind your method?*(And I ain't talkin about those chewed up, hairy toe cheese containers on your feet)
*





*

**Rules**
There is no minimum post requirement,
The unpaid woodbarter troll, woodticks on mopeds and chiggerfree leprechauns are welcome to post an answer.
And of course the  and the Doc too...
just don't tell the silly Hawaiian guy about this...


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 24, 2016)




----------



## Tony (Jul 24, 2016)

Mine is parallel, mostly because I have never found a problem with it, nor a reason to do otherwise. Tony

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jul 24, 2016)

Slightly toe out, like a couple of thou. Or the thickness of a piece of paper. To me it seems to leave a cleaner cut as the teeth of the blade do not make contact with the work piece twice. Contact is made at the front but not on the way out, it does make contact with the drop but that doesn't concern me as a drop can be re jointed.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Brink (Jul 24, 2016)

Absolutely parallel.
Sometimes the fence is on right, sometimes on left.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Tclem (Jul 24, 2016)

I use a jig saw

Reactions: Funny 2 | +Karma 1


----------



## CWS (Jul 24, 2016)

Parallel

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc (Jul 24, 2016)

I keep mine parallel. Same reason as @Brink , It gets used on both sides of the blade depending on what I'm doing.

Another thing I always check for my crosscut sled, make sure the track in your saw table and the blade are parallel too!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## justallan (Jul 24, 2016)

On long wide or pieces I set it parallel thinking I have more control and want less drag. On short pieces I use to set it with the fence out a shade on the back thinking there would be less chance of kickback. Any more I use the bandsaw whenever possible on the smalls.
I am a firm believer that when a machine causes enough stress to make things dangerous for anyone that that person shouldn't be near that machine and I'm here to say that my little Hitachi portable tablesaw has got me nervous at times.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jul 24, 2016)

I have to agree with the monkey. I switch fence from left to right.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jul 24, 2016)

Also agree with @justallan , tool that instills most caution is ts. I prefer ripping on bandsaw.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1 (Jul 24, 2016)

All of the above!

Friggin rinky dink fence on low budget 60 year old table saw!

Prefer parallel to slightly toed out. Why would anyone want their saw to bind on the back side of the blade?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Jul 24, 2016)

Parallel my dear Watson, parallel. I'm a switch cutter as well.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Blueglass (Jul 24, 2016)

Parallel but I think @Brink is fibbing. I was lead to believe his tablesaw was only used for drying laundry.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## DKMD (Jul 24, 2016)

What's a table saw?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Brink (Jul 24, 2016)

Blueglass said:


> Parallel but I think @Brink is fibbing. I was lead to believe his tablesaw was only used for drying laundry.



Bandsaw! Bandsaw is for airing out my unmentionables.



DKMD said:


> What's a table saw?



Tablesaw is a device used to assemble chair legs so the chair will never wobble when put on a tablesaw.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 24, 2016)

Brink said:


> Bandsaw! Bandsaw is for airing out my unmentionables.



Unmentionables? But you were just talking about them....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Brink (Jul 24, 2016)

I did not

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 24, 2016)




----------



## Blueglass (Jul 24, 2016)

I'm truly sorry... as usual I got everything cornfused.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jul 24, 2016)

DKMD said:


> What's a table saw?



Its that thing you use to stack all your turning blanks on

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Brink (Jul 24, 2016)

What's a turning blank?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## kweinert (Jul 24, 2016)

Parallel for me.


----------



## Mike1950 (Jul 24, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> you do realize you are trying to argue with a monkey????


----------



## Kevin (Jul 24, 2016)

Blueglass said:


> I'm truly sorry... as usual I got everything cornfused.


You Nebraskans sheesh.



kweinert said:


> Parallel for me.


. C'mon get serious man.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Spinartist (Jul 25, 2016)

Is this toe in or toe out??

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 25, 2016)



Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jul 25, 2016)

Spinartist said:


> Is this toe in or toe out??


I think that covers everything, yikes!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

